
Can We Pull Back from the Brink? - jger15
https://samharris.org/can-pull-back-brink/
======
PaulHoule
I would seriously suggest that the author see his doc for some Xanax, it is
one of those benefits of living in the 21st century.

There is a thin layer of people who talk about each other, they certainly get
an outsize proportion of people's consciousness. 30% of CNN is an ad for
something else on CNN, CNN doesn't represent that you are engaged with
something else at least 90% of the time.

The lost output of the Coronavirus is a phantom: I haven't had a haircut since
the lockdown, but I have the money to get one later. Let the store skip a
payment to the landlord, the landlord skip a payment to the bank -- realize it
will mostly cancel out in the end and let the central bank sop it up.

The people who have the most to fear are:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/eriksherman/2019/10/25/galbrait...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/eriksherman/2019/10/25/galbraiths-
bezzle-is-the-machine-that-props-up-income-and-wealth-
inequality/#3cd5bc9c645e)

